# Horse broke neck in trailer



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry this happened to you, but stop beating yourself up. You do the best you can at the moment and sometimes it still goes bad.


----------



## angelica13 (Oct 1, 2019)

im sorry this has happened you have to look on the bright side and think about the best and none of this is your fault remeber that


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I think it was just a tragedy. The horse being sore may not have been able to balance through the turn no matter what speed you were going. Most horse owners have had instances where they always wonder if I had done it different would the outcome be different.

You did your best and it was a just a freak accident.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Accidents happen and so do tragedies...
Neither is your fault.
You were being cautious and careful as a driver towing horses.
You know your horse was compromised before you ever put her in the trailer, hence bute administered and a appointment for euthanasia you were heading toward...
Knowing the horse had difficulties with movement and balance, any transport in a moving vehicle...
Well, sadly you know how it ended.
To me, this was a freak thing, sad but true.
I know my vet will come to me to euthanize when needed...it might be something to consider in future if ever faced with the situation again.
Many hugs for your broken hearts.
You did no wrong, don't beat yourself up...
Remember the good, the pleasurable things trailering your horses brings you and your family...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Absolute tragedy, which by it's very nature is by and large unavoidable and inexplicable.


I know it's hard, I know you're grieving and replaying it over and over, trying to reason what went wrong - this is all of our worst nightmare - but do your best to stop and find peace.



Somewhere, there's another horse out there, perhaps in a desperate situation, who needs a loving home. I believe sometimes Fate makes a way 'when it's time'. The horse that needs you and that you need, will cross your path and I believe that sort of thing happens for a reason as well.



Be looking for that horse when Fate presents him or her to your path.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

My vet suggested that horses should be left loose in the trailer to prevent head and neck injuries from being tied. I only tie horses in the trailer during the training process. Once they are experienced and can stand quietly, they don't get tied. 

With my slant load, the only way to tie the first horse is from outside the trailer and that isn't convenient. If you close the divider, the divider is in the way of tying the horse. Now i suppose you could tie the horse, then close the divider, but i don't like tying the horse with the backdoor open, should they decide to try to back out. Plus you are squished between the horse and the wall, should something go wrong.

It seems safer, to teach your horses to self load and stand quietly. The only time i want to enter the trailer is to close the divider and get out. My trailer does not have front escape doors. 

Now if my horse was likely to climb out a window (or do something really stupid), then I would tie. Or if i had a horse likely to leap at me on the way out of the trailer. 

https://springhillequine.com/trailer-safety/


I'm sorry for your loss. Try not to feel too guilty because this wasn't a situation you could have foreseen. Almost everyone ties their horses in the trailer. For some horses, it is safer to have them tied.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

haventaught said:


> I find my horse on her back and hanging by the trailer tie.





First of all, I am so sorry this happened. Don't put yourself down because of it. Accidents happen. You had your horse's best interests at heart.


Now I have a question for you: What was your horse tied with? Rope halter? Normal lead rope?


Personally, I haul my horses UN-tied but they are experienced haulers and are able to do so. If I do need to tie a horse, I always want them to have a way to "break free" in the event we do get into an accident. I don't want them "hung" by their lead rope if they were to fall. So I use these velcro break-away ties in my trailer.


There is a such a thing as break-away halters, but I don't like them for hauling because I don't want my horse without their halter. I prefer the break-away ties because they will still have a small "lead" attached to the halter that I can hang onto. 



For safety, always attach the quick release side of the tie to the window side (not the horse) so you can easily reach it through a window, in the event the horse needs to be untied quickly.


Never tie your horse until the back door is closed first. Vice versa, never open the back door until the horse is untied first. It is a safety precaution in case a horse would pull back and then drop a leg off the back of the trailer. You don't want them tied up if that happens.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, tragic accidents. Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

OP, I'm so sorry this happened to you, especially when you were on your way to giving your horse a peaceful end. Stuff happens, unfortunately. I don't think there's anything you could have done to prevent it. The horse was already weak and going downhill fast, so it probably just didn't have the balance and strength to fight anymore. 

@*beau159* , I had no idea those velcro trailer ties existed. I am ordering some right now! This is the third post about a trailer accident I read on HF today and now I'm terrified. So @*haventaught* - know that at the very least, you sharing your tragic experience may help others to avoid similar disasters. I always haul my horses in a breakaway halter, but I worry that it wouldn't break or that it would at the wrong time. A breakaway tie makes much more sense. So thank you for that.


----------



## haventaught (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the responses. Since the incident I have been thinking of different tie methods that provide additional length given enough force to break a weaker tie. Regardless, I appreciate the condolences. The way I see it, this whole deal is about learning and prevention. The only peace I've found is that this horse taught me to ride, and everything that comes with it. I now view this as one last lesson. She was truly the best horse I could have learned on/from and this won't happen again. What has hit home the most was from horselovinguy. I think in the future I will not transport to euthanize. The reason for this decision was I witnessed an injection euthanasia a couple years ago that was subpar and almost equally disturbing as our trailer event. I have been dwelling on this whole occurrence a lot and see it as the horse almost doing what I was afraid to do. It may sound off, but I was dreading leading her to her final resting place and doing what had to be done.


The takeaway I see here is that horses are more delicate than the ignorant observer realizes, and that the horse is a remarkably spiritual animal. Few are fortunate enough to know a good horse. Haven was a good horse.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

What a beautiful though heartbreaking testimonial @haventaught. I have also heard stories of euthanasia going badly. Some choose a bullet to the head instead, but that also seems violent. I guess there's no easy way to let them go. The only good thing about this is that Haven probably didn't suffer. A broken neck is a quick, humane death. You suffered more than the horse here. 

I dread the day when I have to make this decision for our horses, but it's something we all need to prepare for, and plan. Reading posts like yours, as hard as it is, helps the rest of us consider the best course of action when it is our turn. So thanks again, and my deepest sympathies.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Very very sorry for your loss. I don't think you should shoulder any blame for this. You were doing everything you could do with your horse's comfort in mind, and could not have predicted that outcome. It was an awful accident, and unfortunately you encountered an idiot driver at the wrong time, place, and in the wrong situation. Some of that is on them, but most of it is on bad luck.

In the interest of suggestions going forward...

In theory (and I say in theory because I currently own neither a horse nor a trailer) I would probably use one of these inside to tie.






Actually, I'd probably use one to tie just about anywhere. In theory.

Edit: one thing I disagree with in the video is the suggestion at the end to use the clip to move where they're tied. I'd just leave it in place and lead with a normal rope. I can't think that a horse getting loose with that heavy piece of metal banging around on the lead line is going to end well.


----------



## Feathers7 (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm really sorry you've had to go through this. I've been there too, and it tugged at my heartstrings for a very long time. I had a mare over 30 years old that had terrible arthritis toward the end, not able to stand well or get around. I was getting ready to make the tough call when she had an accident that took her away. You did the best you could. I'm sure it's not what you wanted for your mare - you wanted her to have a peaceful and quiet sendoff with euthanasia, but she wasn't quite able to support herself anymore for the trip. It's not your fault that you figured she could make the trip - you knew your mare well enough to make that call. Had you known otherwise, I'm sure you would have been able to consider other options for her. Either way, it was out of your hands and very unexpected.

This experience can only make you a more cautious and conscientious driver, not a worse driver. You'll be fine and even better next time you hit the road. You'll only need to learn to trust yourself again. Give yourself the same time and patience as you would your own horses - take care of yourself.

Trailering horses will always be a risk, but we'll all be here for you. Feel free to post your plans and preparations here on the forum to get have our input so you feel more confident in your decisions. So far, many are praising the 'tight fit' horse trailers that keep their horses snuggly in place, as well as 'padding down' the horses with a proper breakaway shipping halter and blankets (no loose straps).


----------



## lhoward31 (May 7, 2019)

I am so very sorry. What a terrible experience  You were good to your horse, all the way to the end. You did not mean for that to happen. So you shouldn't beat yourself up, it was a accident.

But you did want honest opinions as to what may have caused the horse to fall and what could have been done better. 
Was there shavings in the trailer? I have found that many trailers are rather slick, sometimes even with shavings unless the shavings are thick. 

I always say this. Take a ride in the back of a trailer once. Without a horse. Just standing there while someone else goes (obviously not on the highway or busy roads, just some back roads) There is NOTHING like experiencing what the horse will, to truly understand the forces. Even a slow turn will really pull on your balance if you just "stand" there, not holding on to anything with your arms or leaning (or thrown into) a side. Same with a stop. It doesn't take much and it WILL throw you forward or backward. Horses actually have to work quite hard to constantly maintain their balance and its hard to really see how much so, until you experience it. They don't have arms/hands to hold on to something, like we do in busses, etc. 

So yes, a relatively quick turn such you had probably literally took her off her feet, esp. with her legs being compromised and possibly standing in the middle or opposite side of where she was being pulled to by the force. That's why tying in a trailer makes me nervous. Or those dividers that cannot be removed and there is just enough room for a horse to get stuck under it if it falls. 

Trailering always carries some risk to an extend. If you tie, make sure it can and will come loose if the horse falls. A older unstable horse does better in a more enclosed trailer spot where it can and will lean left and right, and even forward and back, and be supported. 

I did take a ride in a horse trailer once, short one on back roads. Without using my arms or hands to brace or hold on. It was eye opening to say the least, but also educational. 

Again, so sorry for your loss, and take comfort that this was a well loved horse with a good life..


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

@SteadyOn also posted a good suggestion on the Safe Clip. I used them all summer for my horse Red (who randomly pulled back a couple times) and it works great. I never used them inside the trailer but they would be a very viable option there, if you have a slippery nylon-type lead rope on your horse.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

So sorry this has happened. Try not to beat yourself up though. :sad:


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm sorry this happened. But I see the OP had to 'put her down' in the trailer. I assume with was by gunshot.
My cowboy husband had to shoot a horse he raised from a foal, trained and had for 32 years. The old horse was down and could not get up anymore up on a hill in the woods. He was suffering and it took a long time to get a vet out to the ranch. I left to get something then I heard the shot ring out. He had waited until I was gone so I would not see him cry.


----------

